# Proyecto Sonómetro



## Swivel (Sep 18, 2007)

Necesito hacer un Sonómetro, es un instrumento electrónico capaz de detectar niveles de presión sonora (DECIBELES) utilizando un micrófono, el voltaje entregado es amplificado y para luego pasar por una serie de filtros que caracterizan diferentes tipos de sonómetros.  El voltaje de salida (análogo) es leído y visualizado en una pantalla. Se supone que el voltaje leído es proporcional a los decibeles a los que está sometido el aparato.
He separado el proyecto en 2 partes, pues quiero ir avanzando calmadamente.
Primera parte:
Ahora les explico las características de mi sonómetro, en principio tengo un micrófono dinámico (modelo MB 1K/C audio-techinica) de impedancia 600[ohm], un rango de frecuencia de 80 - 12k Hz, y el voltaje de salida esta entre los 0,5 a 2,2 mV aprox. 

La señal entregada por el micrófono quiero que pase por un seguidor de voltaje y luego que sea amplificada lo suficiente como para poder leer un voltaje de alrededor de 1 a 3Volts, para esto dispongo de 3 diferentes amplificador operacionales para audio que tengo en casa, dos NE5532,  dos LM324  y  un LM380N, (también tengo dos TL072).
Luego de lo anterior vienen unos filtros que ya tengo diseñado y que funcionan, lo que no me funciona es la parte que les describí, o sea el seguidor mas el amplificador.
En la salida del circuito descrito me interesa hacer prender un diodo led que al encender su intensidad de luz irradiada sea proporcional a la intensidad de nivel sonoro al que esta sometido el micrófono. 
La fuente que utilizo es una batería de 9Volts

Realmente estoy bloqueado de mente y empezando a desesperarme, necesito de vuestra ayuda 
Las otras partes del sonómetro las preguntaré después si es que no me resultan, pues tengo que ponerle una serie de filtros de octavas en paralelo que iré seleccionándolo con un interruptor giratorio de varias patas de contacto y luego de eso tengo pensado crear un detector de voltaje verdadero rms que finalmente irá a un multitester el cual me entregará un valor proporcional a los decibeles leídos utilizando para calibrar  un sonómetro profesional que me prestaran. 

Muchas Gracias


Realmente estoy bloqueado de mente y empezando a desesperarme, necesito de vuestra ayuda 
Las otras partes del sonómetro las preguntaré después si es que no me resultan, pues tengo que ponerle una serie de filtros de octavas en paralelo que iré seleccionándo con un interruptor giratorio de varias patas de contacto y luego de eso tengo pensado crear un detector de voltaje verdadero rms que finalmente irá a un multitester el cual me entregará un valor proporcional a los decibeles leídos utilizando para calibrar  un sonómetro profesional que me prestaran. 

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 19, 2007)

1.- Busca esquemas de microfonos dinamicos, son los mejores y mas estables en temperatura

http://www.epanorama.net/links/audiopro.html#mic


2.- En vez de utilizar filtros analogicos puedes utilizar de condensadores conmutados, tienen la ventaja que puedes variar la frecuencia de corte variando la frecuencia de un generador digital, por ejemplo un 555 o un micro.
Algo viejo pero facil de encontrar
http://www.national.com/mpf/MF/MF10.html



http://www.epanorama.net/links/measuring.html#audio


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2007)

Yo haria un rectificador de precicion a la salida del operacional (Con otro operacional), este tendria una tension de CC proporcional a la tension PAP de la entrada, de alli sacaria otro operacional que me genera la corriente para el led.
Resumen con tu TL072 resuelvo rectificado e intensidad de led


----------



## Swivel (Sep 19, 2007)

Gracias por su aporte, estoy leyendo y simulando los circuitos que me han pasado, si no me funciona volveré  a teclear y si funciona tb.

grax


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 19, 2007)

oye amigo swivel que programa utilizas para simular?


----------



## Swivel (Sep 19, 2007)

multisim 7.0, eso es antes que la national instrument lo comprara


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 19, 2007)

Recuerda que es necesario trabajar con una indicacion logaritmica, puedes utilizar un lm3915 o lm3916

Si es para una aplicacion simple con un amplificador como el ne5532 y el rectificador con uno/dos operacionales y el lm3916 deberia bastarte

bajate el dataheet donde explican como conectar el vumeter.


----------



## Swivel (Sep 19, 2007)

si, anoche estuve viendo lo del vumeter con el lm3915, pero me pregunto si usando la preamplificación anterior a la rectificacion sera suficiente el voltaje como para hacer funcionar el vumeter, pues el microfono envia como maximo un voltaje de 2,2mVoltios,  la preamplificación lo debe aumentar hasta unos 300 mVoltios (yo creo, estimo), pero ese ultimo voltaje servira para usar despues el circuito con el lm3915 (el del vumeter)??

Si alguien sabe a cuanto puedo aumentar el voltaje del microfono (0,5 a 2,2 mV) usando algun circuito preamplificador que me diga porfa.

Gracias por vuestro interes


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2007)

Funciona y alcanza, yo realize un proyecto similar hace como 15 años y anduvo OK.

Entrada y salida simple
http://sound.westhost.com/project13.htm

Entrada diferencial y salida simple.
http://sound.westhost.com/project66.htm

Este otro es con entrada y salida diferencial.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 19, 2007)

Postea el circuito, en principio deberias poder subir  a una tension de unos 2Vpp o mas.

Se puede dar el caso que con un amplificador oscile y te veas obligado a utilizar dos amplificador.

Puedes utilizar dos amplificador, el primero fijo y en configuracion no inversor para tener una buena impedancia y el segundo tipo inversor con un conmutador para elegir dos escalas.


Despues el rectificador activo como los que salen en el datasheet.

Vamos a por los parametros de diseño:

Determina la escala mas grande en dB y pasalo a vols para el lm3915/lm3916.
Con este dato mira el microfono que tension da a esos db y ya puedes calcular la ganancia maxima del conjunto de amplificación.


ganancia = Vout/Vin

Escalas normales son  80db,100db,120db


Recuerda que necesitas una tension dual por lo que necesitaras un cuarto operacional que hara la funcion de tierra virtual.


----------



## Swivel (Sep 19, 2007)

Actualmente en mi país  se celebran las fiestas patrias asi que no pude comprar todos los componentes electrónicos porque esta todo cerrado, sin embargo hice un circuito en el multisim uniendo dos diferentes circuitos que encontre en la red, lo simule y es capaz de amplificar una señal del oreden de 1mV a unos 2V o mas, es cosa de cambiar un par de resistencias, el circuito lo adjunto y tb adjunto el espectro generado en un gráfico que lo obtuve usando el mismo programa de simulación.

Mañana iré a comprar las piezas que me faltan para construirlo y luego empezaré a agregarle los filtros de octavas que ya tengo calculado, desde los 20 a los 20kHz.

Debo especificar algo, y antes debo agradecer la ayuda que me han brindado. no puedo hacer un circuito muy dificil, pues tengo que enseñarselo a jóvenes que estan en el colegio, a un años de entrar a la universidad. Es por esto que no puedo hacer cosas muy complicadas, además que me estoy aventurando con esto, pues aun soy alumno de la universidad y la electrónica no se ve tan a fondo por lo menos en lo que llevo de carrera.

Agradeceria que me siguieran aportando, pues con ustedes he entendido cosas que hasta ayer no entendia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2007)

Fijate este integrado OPA134.

http://www.ti.com/lit/gpn/opa134


Por ganancia y ruido es ideal
Desconzco totalmente si se consigue facilmente


----------



## Swivel (Sep 20, 2007)

Hasta el momento FUNCIONAAAAAA hoy compre todos los componentes que necesito por el momento y el proyecto funciona bien, aproveche de colgarme del vumetro que esta posteado con un lm3915 ya que es logarítmico y me viene de perilla,  lo que tengo funcionando del circuito es que al hablar por el mic pueda ejecutar el vumetro de forma muy precisa, ahora solo debo ponerle una serie de iltros  para que simulen la respuesta del oido humano ( filtro de ponderación tipo A) y luego unos cuantos filtros pasabanda de octavas seleccionables con un switch giratorio de 10 posiciones (  8 o 10 filtros pasabanda quiero hacerle) para poder elegir el la banda en hertz que deseo leer de algún espectro, música, ruido, etc.

El circuito esta bastante simple y funciona bien segun mi pseudo laboratorio casero en donde  lo pruebo con diferentes programas de laboratorio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yo en su momento realice un proyecto muy similar
A la salida del previo de microfono colgue 10 filtros pasabanda de 3º orden.
Las salidas de estos las rectifique con un circuito similar al que postee.
Las salidas rectificadas las multiplexe a un solo LM3915 que exitaba un grupo de 10 barras vericales de led, la alimentacion de estas barras se conectaban en sincronismo con el multeplexor.
Con todo esto logre un analizador de espectro en tiempo real con un solo LM3915 y 10 transistores.


----------



## Swivel (Sep 20, 2007)

Fogonazo, veo que el proyecto que estoy realizando es muy similar al que tu hiciste como cuentas, pero tengo una duda y es que me falta mucho por aprender, quisiera saber porque hay que rectificar con un operacional ?, acaso no sirve colocar un diodo y nada mas?

Si me puedes explicar con peras y manzanas seria fantastico. 

Grax


----------



## Swivel (Sep 21, 2007)

Tengo una duda que no entendi leyendo el datasheet del lm3915, y es que cual es el voltaje máximo de entrada de audio (pata 5)?  Me parece que es 1,2V, pero si si le agrega una resistencia a cada diodo el voltaje se puede aumentar hasta 12V como máximo???


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2007)

Si utilizas diodos comunes para rectificar, esto conducen a partir de 0,7 V
¿ Como haces para rectificar por ejemplo una tension < a 0,7 V PAP (PAP=Pico a pico)
El rectificador de presicion rectifica a partir de milivolt PAP

A lo segundo: Creo que si, tendria que volver a ver el datasheet


----------



## Swivel (Sep 22, 2007)

Tengo una nueva duda bastante importante, necesito saber que tipo de microfono me conviene más, si usar un electret  o uno dinámico de 600 ohms de impedancia?  lo importante es que no sea unidireccional, pues, si no apunto la direccion de forma precisa con fuente sonora, leo un voltaje considerablemente menor a que si le apuntase, eso ocurre con el mirófono que estaba usando, el cual dinámico y unidireccional. Al circuito le agregue un preamp para electret, lo probe con el mic del computador y ocurre lo mismo que con el unidireccional.

Alguien se maneja con este tema?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2007)

Para un sonometro lo logico seria un microno a condensador (U$ 600), como me imagino que esa no es la idea pasamos a la siguiente opcion logica.

Dinamicos: Estos viene en todos los valores que se te ocurran, los hay buenos, muy buenos, malisimos, regulares, Etc. Todos sin exepcion tiene una respuesta a frecuencia complicada y con mucha coloratura.

Por ultimo: Electret. de estos existen basicamente 2 tipos, los comunes y los de espectro  corregido, los comunes tienen una respuesta a frecuencia comparable a un dinamico de mediana calidad, tienen la gran ventaja de: Precio, facil de implementar, buen nivel de salida (No necesitan mucha ganancia de amplificación).
Los de rango corregido tienen mucha calidad pero son dificiles de conseguir.

Yo te aconsejaria que consigas un electret en alguna tienda de electronica, implementes el circuito y reajustas este a la real respuesta a frecuencia del microfono (Ganancia de filtros).

El tema de apuntar: Depende que quieras medir, si deseas medir rendimiento de un parlante, necesitas un microfono direccional, si buscas medir un ambiente necesitas un onmidireccional.

Algunos sonometros poseen juegos de microfonos o filtros mecanicos para convertirlo en cardioide o supercardioide.


----------



## Van halen (Ago 20, 2008)

estoy desarrollando un circuito para generar sonido ahora mi ultimo toque poder tener una  etapa de amplificación de señal en la cual me permita variar los   decibele que tenga rango variados y pase 130db


----------



## robertoperez (Sep 22, 2014)

Tengo que realizar un medidor de presión sonora y no se por donde empezar, quiero saber como hago para emplear este esquema en un circuito..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 22, 2014)

robertoperez dijo:


> Tengo que realizar un medidor de presión sonora y no se por donde empezar, quiero saber como hago para emplear este esquema en un circuito..


Tenés que encontrar o diseñar cada uno de los bloques y luego interconectarlos como en el esquema... pero si "no sabés por donde empezar" ya vamos mal...


----------



## robertoperez (Oct 16, 2014)

Hola a todos,
Antes de nada agradeceros por leerme y por las posibles sugerencias. Resulta que estoy realizando un sonómetro y tengo varias dudas. Una de ellas es con el amplificador logarítmico. Me gustaría saber si existe algún circuito integrado que realice la función directamente, o si existe algún circuito que me transforme una señal lineal en logarítmica.
Muchas gracias!  ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=amplificador+logar%C3%ADtmico&biw=1024&bih=628&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=2fs_VJy4PJgwSu8IGoCA&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## robertoperez (Oct 16, 2014)

Gracias por tu ayuda DOSMETROS, pero estoy buscando algún circuito que realice el pasaje de V a dB (20 log....), el circuito que me has facilitado no realiza el pasaje con log base 10. Gracias igualmente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2014)

Ponete a leer *la teoría* de esos amplificadores que sin duda está explicado


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 17, 2014)

No entiendo en realidad que querés decir con que esos circuitos no hacen en base 10. Hay de todo y los basados en diodos lo hacen en base 10. Hacé algunas pruebas y después comentás. Muy bueno 2M, siempre está en todo.
En una de esas la confusión se crea porque necesitás logaritmo positivo. ,Esos circuitos en general lo dan negativo. O si quieres llamarlos al derecho o al revés, para que se entienda.


----------

